# Printing Issues with Excel 2007



## ckwg (May 4, 2011)

I just had Excel 2007 installed on my computer at work. I have a document that was created in Excel 2003. If I work on the document in 2007 there are 3 or 4 Shapes that move when I go into the Print Preview view. If the document is printed, these Shapes are in the same spot as in the Print Preview view (i.e. not in the right spot). If I save the document and open it in 2003, it is fine. I have even tried recreating the entire document in 2007 from scratch and this problem still occurs. Any suggestions? It's making 2007 useless for me because I use this document all the time.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Open the document in Excel 2007 and 'save' it. Now close and re-open it in Excel 2007 again. Go into print preview & see if the problem has gone.


----------



## ckwg (May 4, 2011)

That didn't work. I've discovered that the problem is with "Scale to Fit" on the page layout tab. If you scale to less than 100%, the shapes stay at 100% and move down the page. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------

